# metal fabricator



## appd

do you know that profession in spanish?


----------



## pecosita

_Fabricante de metales...?_


----------



## colombo-aussie

appd said:


> do you know that profession in spanish?


Hi,

Maybe "metalurgia" = "metallurgy"


cya.....


----------



## appd

Gracias, pero me parece que existe un nombre específico en español para las personas que se dedican a esto.  Sigo buscando.


----------



## AterDrako

No querrás decir fundidor?


----------



## jalibusa

Calderero. o trabajo de maestranza, o herrería, según el país.


----------



## cabazorro

pudiera ser pailero, aunque paileria es boilermaking pudiera emplearse, no es muy generico como herrero es mas bien una especialidad en la soldadura los paileros soldan recipientes que estaran sujetos a presion, tuberia de conduccion de hidrocarburos etc espero te ayude

saludos


----------



## appd

Thanks a lot.  This has helped.


----------



## victor35ma

appd said:


> do you know that profession in spanish?



The career or occupation is called:  *Tecnico en Estructuras Metalicas*
to the technician: *Constructor de estructuras metalicas*.
job Position: *Constructor Metalico *(Metal Fabricator)

Mistakenly in the  USA they are called or Known as Metaleros one another. when in fact they are a sort of on the job industrial Welders. Apprentices are required to possess  experience at least in welding skill.


----------



## appd

Thank you very much, victor35ma, this is exactly the information I was looking for.


----------



## victor35ma

appd said:


> Thank you very much, victor35ma, this is exactly the information I was looking for.




Oh anytime. Check this link out.

http://www.myfuture.edu.au/services/default.asp?FunctionID=5050&ASCO=412411A#PersonalRequirements


----------



## appd

Very helpful!
Thanks


----------

